# Sexing Desert Tortoises



## Skyler Nell (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi everyone! It has been quite awhile since I've posted on the tortoise forum. 

I have 2 desert tortoises, both around 7-8 years old. (They are both permitted) I wanted to post some pics and see if anyone could guess on gender! 

The first 4 pictures are of one tortoise (Donatello) who I've had for 6 years. 

The next pictures (5-8) are Tex, who I've only had for 1.5 years. He came from a bad situation. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2014)

It might be that they're not big enough yet to sex. The first plastron shot looks female and the second one looks male. But I'm really not sure.


----------



## Grady1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes they have to be older to mate its looks like there is a male and a female though u might be lucky once they get bigger but u will be able to tell in a few years what gender they are


----------



## Grady1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

big ones a male


----------



## Grady1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

If u want I can get some better shots of him if u want


----------



## ascott (Sep 10, 2014)

male then female........also a guess, I agree with Yvonne in that their size makes it difficult for sexing for certain....


----------



## Laura (Sep 11, 2014)

is the little one a Sulcata?
they don't mature untl 15-20 years...


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 14, 2014)

The tortoises in my photos are both desert tortoises. The smaller is a California Desert Tortoise and the larger is a mix of California & Texas Desert Tortoise. Thanks for your input everyone!


----------

